# Rudy Kouhoupt Engine



## GKNIPP (Jul 25, 2016)

I am seeking for the source of plans for the Rudy Kouhoupt Engine as seen in the pictures.  Please note that it is not the standard Walking Beam Engine which is available on the John-Tom website and ran as an article in Popular Mechanics Magazine many years ago.  I am not sure what, if any, of the books published with Rudy's designs contain them.
I would be very appreciative to any help I can receive and thank you in advance as well.

Greg


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 25, 2016)

Do you know what issues of Popular Mechanics has the plans? I have issues going back to 1908. If you know what issues they are I can go look them up for you.


----------



## GailInNM (Jul 25, 2016)

Greg,
as far as I know I don't think plans were ever published for the engine you have posted photos of. That engine is in the Craftsmanship Museum as I am sure you know.  I think Rudy built that engine as a one of a kind and then built the simplified version for publication in Popular Mechanics (Aug 69), but I may have the order they were built reversed. Many of his engine designs were never published.  He just built them for himself.
Gail in NM


----------



## GailInNM (Jul 25, 2016)

Another FWIW comment. The Math  for both engines is the same and is also the same for Elmer's #387 Grasshopper engine.  There are only a few critical ratios for the straight line movement and getting the valve right and then the rest is all cosmetics.  I can help with that as can a lot of other forum members if you want to go with that approach.
Gail in NM


----------



## Blogwitch (Jul 26, 2016)

Greg,

I have just skimmed through all the four Shop Wisdom books by RK, and the plans you require are not contained within, so one less place to look.

John


----------



## deverett (Jul 26, 2016)

As mentioned by Gail, the simplified model is in Popular Mechanics, Aug 1969, page 156.
https://books.google.ie/books?id=69...ce=gbs_ge_summary_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q&f=false

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## GKNIPP (Jul 27, 2016)

Thank you all so much. 

I may look into getting the detailed drawings of his beam engine from Popular Mechanics.

Greg


----------



## Blogwitch (Jul 27, 2016)

Gregg,

If you can't find the plans for what you need, I can point you in the right direction for either of these two engines, one is a beam, the other a grasshopper. Both of these have been made, not by me (I did make the flywheels though) but a good friend, and work very well on air and can be made with cheap aluminium for most of the build. The instructions are all in French, but the plans are so good you don't need them, just make the bits and assemble.

I would suggest you click on the resize bar at the top of the pictures.












John


----------



## valentin (Jul 27, 2016)

I can add this pic from the latin edition of PM. Hope it helps.


----------



## GKNIPP (Jul 28, 2016)

John, could you please point me in the direction for both of those designs.  Thank you. 

Greg Norman


----------



## Blogwitch (Jul 28, 2016)

Greg,

Both sets of plans can be purchased from here

http://jpduval.free.fr/Liste%20des%20plans/Liste_dossiers_plans.html

If you want some free plans for other types, go to here and click on the pictures

http://jpduval.free.fr/Plans_moteurs_vapeur_p1.htm

Read your PM's as I have sent you a bit of personal info.

This is a picture of one that my friend made, with my flywheel mounted onto it.
As you can see, in places he has added some extra bits plus he has used other materials different to what are shown on the plans (I recommend doing this as it makes the engine you build more personal), like both support plates are made from perspex rather than aluminium, plus, if you are not up to it, there is no need to profile the beam as shown, as long as the pivot points are in the right place, it will work. You could even make the beam and column out of wood as long as you sleeved the bearing holes with brass tube.






John


----------



## Blogwitch (Aug 3, 2016)

Greg,
I am having no joy with your email address, are you trying to communicate by email through a phone, if so, it isn't working.

I am getting your emails, but mine just aren't getting through to you.

John


----------



## GKNIPP (Aug 4, 2016)

Your last email was received.  Thank you so much.  I'm not sure why it isn't working through my phone though.  That is sure strange.
Thank you so much again for all of your help.

Greg Knipp


----------



## Cymro77 (Aug 5, 2016)

I have Rhudy's book with the plans for the walking beam.  I have just finished my version.  Would be happy to share.
Cymro77


----------

